# Has Bill Hay's Pocket Predator Website Been Hijacked?



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Good Day,

Is it just me/my computer, or has Bill Hay's Pocket Predator website been hijacked? Language looks to be French, and you can't click on any of the gallery/to buy, etc links on the website. Was wondering if Bill is aware of this???


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

same here, so its not your computer - maybe he accidently changed it to french


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

boosting international sales! It will switch languages every 5 minutes.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

He so humble, the French got jealous...


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

It's in English for me.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Looks like it is back to the way it was. Very strange.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes somebody is very cute... I'm going through all the folders and files and fixing it all as I go.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

That was scary


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear about that Bill. Hard to believe that someone can hijack a website like that. Very sad indeed.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

It's a shame that someone has nothing better to do than mess with someone for no reason!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

As this world is mostly about greedy people..electronic devices..web inner net...you will have scammer's (hijacker's) looking to make a fast dollar...

so they finds way to get in to a person's web site....rearrange things ..trying to get any monies sent there way.....Just plain to bad for the honest person

..Sorry to rant Mr Bill Hays..wish you the best with your site & future sales...As well as the many other Vendor's on the SSF Forum.......

~~AKAOldmiser~~


----------

